# Hello From Atlanta



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Rldevogt said:


> I am from Atlanta and will be lurking on the forum for ideas and advice. I currently do not own a skiff but am looking at purchasing one around January. I am searching for a dual purpose boat. I need the boat to be able to fish the local lakes for striped bass and then turn around and hit the skinny water in Brunswick GA and Savannah GA. I am looking for a light skiff that my Jeep will be able to tow the 3 hours to the coast.


Welcome! Knowledge is power! Gather all you can


----------

